# Dead Like Me:Life After Death (SPOILER)



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Just watched the Dead Like Me movie, I liked it. Looks like George is in charge now. Rube could be back with Mandy Patinkin leaving Criminal Minds.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

And I thought I was the only one who liked that show! Anyway where did you find the movie? I'm stil waiting for my DVR to record the series closing episodes.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

scoobyxj said:


> And I thought I was the only one who liked that show! Anyway where did you find the movie? I'm stil waiting for my DVR to record the series closing episodes.


It came out on Feb. 17th. (direct to video)


----------

